# Edward Green Sale



## baloogafish

Can anybody tell me about the semi-annual EG sale coming up? Dates, prices, how to order from the States, etc?


----------



## Rossini

see similar threads below or here for more info.


----------



## chrstc

Hello,
I asked about the summer sale a while back. The reply I received is quoted below.

Hope this helps a little,
Chris.

"Our Summer sale will start towards the end of June. Sale prices will be the usual 30% off, starting from £360.00."

On a related note, does anyone from the UK have any idea about whether any EG-made shoes are ever available at sale prices from Ralph Lauren in London and, if so, when the RL sales start? A pair of sale EGs are definitely on my agenda for this summer and I want to make sure that I consider all of my options. The Dover or Pitney model would be ideal.
Thanks.


----------



## Harrydog

Email them in advance asking for a stock list in your size. They will e-mail it out the first day of the sale.

I have been known to get up at 4:00AM EST as a while back, one person bought all three pair of monkstraps in my size. (no, it wasn't aportnoy !)

Once I get the list, I order by phone. EG is able to get the shipping in without a customs charge. They do wait until the end of the sale to ship, so the wait can be about a month.


----------



## bengal-stripe

chrstc said:


> ....whether any EG-made shoes are ever available at sale prices from Ralph Lauren in London and, if so, when the RL sales start?


Yes, Ralph Lauren stores will put EG-made shoes in the sale, but it might not be every single sale. 
(In London, only the flagship store carries the RLPL range.)

Price in the London store for RLPL shoes is currently GBP595.00 (shoe trees included). 
In the sale they get reduced by sometimes 33 % and sometimes 50 %.

Like all London sales, the Ralph Lauren sale will begin end of June.


----------



## jjl5000

bengal-stripe said:


> ...Like all London sales, the Ralph Lauren sale will begin end of June.


I have failed miserably to gain clarity on when John Lobb have their sale. Is it a twice yearly affair as with Green? I seem to think the sale is about a month before EG?


----------



## chrstc

bengal-stripe said:


> Yes, Ralph Lauren stores will put EG-made shoes in the sale, but it might not be every single sale.
> (In London, only the flagship store carries the RLPL range.)
> 
> Price in the London store for RLPL shoes is currently GBP595.00 (shoe trees included).
> In the sale they get reduced by sometimes 33 % and sometimes 50 %.
> 
> Like all London sales, the Ralph Lauren sale will begin end of June.


Hello,
Thanks very much indeed for your help. I went in to the Bond Street store a few weeks back but they had very few Greens there then (only some samples for the MTO programme). Glad to hear that they are included in the sale. I will definitely have a look there first given the possibility of slightly better pricing too, then.

Thanks again bengal-stripe,
Chris.


----------



## bengal-stripe

jjl5000 said:


> I have failed miserably to gain clarity on when John Lobb have their sale. Is it a twice yearly affair as with Green? I seem to think the sale is about a month before EG?


John Lobb's Jermyn Street shop is having their sale at the same time like everybody else: End of June and End of December. In recent years they had a tendency to run them rather short (maybe a fortnight), unlike New & Lingwood, which go on&#8230;..and on&#8230;..and on.

If you have access to the Northampton outlet shop, you're not likely to gain a lot. The stuff from the Northampton shop goes down to London and gets offered at a higher price.


----------



## Leather man

Does anyone know about the quality of EG sale shoes? It is well known that some if not all Northampton makers produce "sale shoes" when in fact they are shoes made of rejected leather and cheaper materials like lower quality leather soles and heels. Everyone knows Church's does this but Tricker told us that Trickers does the self same thing and so I would bet that C&J do too. Tricker seemed to think it is a common Northampton practice.

Some members reported that no shoe bags were provided with EG sale shoes , so again I wonder if EG follow the general rule thus making sale shoes a false bargain?

Any insights would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## bengal-stripe

Leather man said:


> Does anyone know about the quality of EG sale shoes?


I don't think (only a guess) that EG makes 'dedicated' sales shoes. If you search for the sales threads, you will find a great variety of styles. Sales shoes are most likely to be the most popular styles which get produced in significant quantities. In EG's case that might be 'Chelsea', last 202, E fitting, black. I've never come across huge quantities of that particular style during the sale.

EG's sales stock is rather a mixed bag of styles. You'll find styles the London store does not stock, which were probably one-offs (sometimes you notice some peculiar detailing, like really heavy Phillips rubber heels which the Japanese are fond of). Some shoes are made for particular retailers (although the 'sock' gets changed for an EG one). In the olden days, when they had purple linings, the ones made for Ralph Lauren, could be easily spotted.

EG used to claim: "We haven't got any rejects, as we quality-control at every stage of production, faulty items get pulled out there and then and are not carried to the end as with other firms." That is only partly true, they do have rejects and since a year or so get marked as such. If you find something what looks like a 'B' squiggled into the oval window, that's a reject.

There might be cases where shoes, although rejected, get finished to provide sales stock. But I think on the whole, the standard of the sales merchandise is pretty good. Over the years, there must have been hundreds of sales shoes, bought by forum members via telephone or e-mail, sight unseen und unable to inspect for possible faults.

I cannot recall anyone complaining that the shoes he received had serious faults.


----------



## Rossini

I would tend to think not either, but you are right about the shoe bags.


----------



## jjl5000

bengal-stripe said:


> John Lobb's Jermyn Street shop is having their sale at the same time like everybody else: End of June and End of December. In recent years they had a tendency to run them rather short (maybe a fortnight), unlike New & Lingwood, which go on&#8230;..and on&#8230;..and on.
> 
> If you have access to the Northampton outlet shop, you're not likely to gain a lot. The stuff from the Northampton shop goes down to London and gets offered at a higher price.


Many thanks.


----------



## chrstc

Hello,
Just a little bump as I have now found out that the sale will start on Thursday the 26th of June. A date for the dairy everyone! Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere on the forum but I haven't noticed it if it has.

Hope this helps,
Chris.


----------



## bengal-stripe

chrstc said:


> A date for the dairy everyone!


Let's all share a pint of milk!


----------



## Infrasonic

^^^ Moosic to my ears...


----------



## Rossini

^ I suppose it's the thought of all that calf that did it :icon_smile:


----------



## eagle2250

^ perhaps an udder chance to stretch our sartorial dollars(!)?


----------



## chrstc

bengal-stripe said:


> Let's all share a pint of milk!


In the words of the great Homer, "D'oh!!" and "why you little..."

That's what I get for trying to write posts and work at the same time....

Chris.


----------



## Rossini

chrstc said:


> That's what I get for trying to write posts and work at the same time....
> 
> Chris.


Indeed. Actions, perhaps, to ruminate on. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Eustace Tilley

Any truth to the rumor that the sale price per pair will now be 360 pounds? Kinda pricey for sale shoes.


----------



## chrstc

Rossini said:


> Indeed. Actions, perhaps, to ruminate on. :icon_smile_wink:


Indeed. I really need to give up work don't I!:icon_smile_big: May I just add that I think you've all milked my typo for all it's worth...!



Eustace Tilley said:


> Any truth to the rumor that the sale price per pair will now be 360 pounds? Kinda pricey for sale shoes.


Hello,
Yes the sale prices will start at £360 and the models with handsewn detailing and boots etc will be £385 I believe.

Hope this helps,

Chris.


----------



## Rossini

chrstc said:


> Indeed. I really need to give up work don't I!:icon_smile_big: May I just add that I think you've all milked my typo for all it's worth...!


Chris, I am sorry and you are quite right - it really is time we put this out to pasture. :icon_smile:


----------



## Simon Myerson

Yes the jokes are getting a little cheesy now and I fear they will sour the atmosphere.


----------



## Nativefx

Wow! It just so happens that I will be stopping off in London on June 26th and staying to visit some friends until July 1st, on my way home from Dubai! :icon_smile_big: I bought two pairs of EG's during their Dec. sale and was wondering when the June sale would begin.

Does anyone know if you can "pick up" their sale shoes rather than having to pay for shipping? I would love to be able to save on the shipping cost, considering the price has apparently increased.  I don't remember what they ran during the Dec. sale, anyone?


----------



## bengal-stripe

Nativefx said:


> Does anyone know if you can "pick up" their sale shoes rather than having to pay for shipping?


As a non-resident in the EU, you don't have to pay VAT (17.5 % in UK). If you buy things in a shop and take them with you, you'll have to prove that the goods have left the country. You pay the full price, which does include VAT, and ask the shop to make out a refund form.

When you leave the country, you present this form to customs (they might want to see the goods, so keep them in your hand luggage or wear them). They stamp it and when the merchant receives the form, they will refund the tax (usually to your credit card).

Some shops (maybe all) charge an administrative fee and will have a minimum purchase to operate the scheme. Ask beforehand!


----------



## chrstc

Nativefx said:


> I would love to be able to save on the shipping cost, considering the price has apparently increased.  I don't remember what they ran during the Dec. sale, anyone?


Hello,
This old thread

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=77221&highlight=Edward+Green+december

suggests that the shoes have gone up by £20 or so since December of last year.

Hope this helps a bit,
Chris.


----------



## chrstc

bengal-stripe said:


> Yes, Ralph Lauren stores will put EG-made shoes in the sale, but it might not be every single sale.
> (In London, only the flagship store carries the RLPL range.)
> 
> Price in the London store for RLPL shoes is currently GBP595.00 (shoe trees included).
> In the sale they get reduced by sometimes 33 % and sometimes 50 %.
> 
> Like all London sales, the Ralph Lauren sale will begin end of June.


Hello again,
Just to confirm that the Ralph Lauren sale will start on Saturday the 14th of June in London and the helpful gentleman there yesterday told me that there is a good possibility that at least some of the EG-made models will be reduced.

Browsing through the models yesterday I was really smitten by the Carter and also an elastic-sided slip-on with a plain toe (like the Ringwood but without the medallion). Can anyone post any pictures of that model at all as that would be a big help. It seems to be one of the few models missing from the SF EG shoe pictorial index.

Thanks again everyone and particularly bengal-stripe for his information on this topic earlier.

Chris.


----------



## Nativefx

hey Bengal-Stripe, thanks for the info concerning the VAT. I contacted EG and told them about my visit to the UK and asked about the possibility of them offering me a VAT refund form should I decide to purchase any shoes during this sale. They replied and said that they would indeed provide me with a refund form!:icon_smile_big:

Damn, that is going to make it more difficult in trying to convince myself I don't "really" need to purchase any additional shoes. 

Although, this would certainly help in determining other lasts that I might be able to fit comfortably! I took a chance when I ordered my last two pairs on the 202 last. Considering the fact that when I poised the question about fit here on this forum and everyone said I would be "crazy" to risk that chance without being able to try them on! Oh well, worked out reasonably well! I could probably have gotten a half size smaller, but we'll see when I visit the store in a few weeks!


----------



## medwards

*Edward Green Summer Sale*

The Edward Green summer sale is slated to begin June 26th.


----------



## jojo1

How would one who doesn't live in Great Britain take advantage of the sale? And what are the typical savings during their summer sale?


----------



## medwards

One can call, write or email Edward Green for a listing of all the shoes in one's size that will be available during the sale...though in the past, generous and always helpful Forum participants have posted that information in this Forum...and one can call or email Edward Green to make a purchase(s). The listing EG provides will include the model, size and fitting, color and last for each item. In last winter's sale, shoes were 290 British pounds; boots were 310 British pounds.


----------



## Rossini

Jojo, there is some discussion here from a recent thread, including dates and prices:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=82519&highlight=edward+green


----------



## XdryMartini

This is the email I received... Is the suspense building yet???



Dear Sir,

Your email has been forwarded to us here at the London shop. We will
send 
you a list of sale shoes in your size on 26th June, the first day of
the 
sale.

Kind regards
Edward Green and Co
75 Jermyn Street
London


----------



## medwards

*The Edward Green Summer Sale Begins Today*

Please feel free to post the listings of the available shoes in this thread.


----------



## medwards

*Size 7 & 7.5 Sale Shoes*

PLEASE SEE LIST OF SALE SHOES, ALL SHOES ARE £307.00 TAX-FREE UNLESS MARKED OTERWISE, PLUS SHIPPING.

*Size 7 Sale Shoes*

7 C

No 7C

7 D

Oxfords
FAWSLEY BURNT PINE 606
RUSSELL BURGUNDY 82

Derbys
ELMSLEY BLACK 202

Monks
TROON CHESTNUT 202

7 E

Oxfords
ISHAM BURNT PINE 202
SOUTHWOLD COFFEE SUEDE 82
ELMSLEY BLACK 606
NEWBURY BLACK 606
MALVERN MINK SUEDE 202
CANTERBURY BLACK 888 x 2
CANTERBURY BLACK 202

Derbys
YORK BLACK 202
ELMSLEY WALNUT COUNTRY CALF 202 RIDGEWAY SOLE
CONISTON WALNUT COUNTRY CALF 202 DAINITE RUBBER SOLE
MOLTON MINK SUEDE 808
MOLTON DARK OAK 808

Monkstraps
WELLAND BLACK 808

Casuals
WIGMORE CHESTNUT 606
MONTPELLIER BLACK 184
TOWNSEND BLACK 184
RINGWOOD MINK SUEDE 888 THAMES RUBBER SOLE

Boots
BANBURY CHESTNUT 202 DAINITE RUBBER SOLE (£324.00 TAX-FREE)

Size 7F

Oxfords

ISHAM BLACK 202
BERKELEY BLACK 888 THAMES RUBBER SOLE
NEWBURY BLACK 606
ISHAM BURNT PINE 202
CARDIFF CHESTNUT 202 DAINITE RUBBER SOLE
SOUTHWOLD COFFEE SUEDE 82
CANTERBURY BLACK 888

Derbys
SPEY BLACK 202
MONMOUTH DARK OAK WILLOW 888
YORK BLACK 202 x 2
ELMSLEY BLACK 606

Casuals
TOWNSEND BLACK 184

*Size 7.5 Sale Shoes*

7 ½ D
TROON BLACK 202

7 ½ E

Oxfords
CANTERBURY BLACK 202
MALVERN BLACK 82
CANTERBURY BLACK 888 x 2
MALVERN MINK SUEDE 202
NEWBURY BLACK 606
SOUTHWOLD COFFEE SUEDE 82
NEWBURY BLACK 606

Derbys
DOVER CHESTNUT 202 £324 TAX-FREE
ELMSLEY BLACK 606
MOLTON MINK SUEDE 808
MOLTON BLACK 808
MOLTON DARK OAK 808
CARDIFF CHESTNUT 202 DAINITE RUBBER SOLE

Monks
FALMOUTH DAMSON ANILINE 202
WELLAND BLACK 808
TROON CHESTNUT 202

Casuals
PICCADILLY CHESTNUT 184
BELGRAVIA FOX SUEDE 184
WIGMORE CHESTNUT 606

Boots
BANBURY CHESTNUT 202 DAINITE RUBBER SOLE £324.00 TAX-FREE


----------



## medwards

*Size 8, 8.5 & 9 Sale Shoes*

PLEASE SEE LIST OF SALE SHOES. ALL SHOES ARE £307.00 TAX-FREE UNLESS MARKED OTHERWISE, PLUS SHIPPING.

*Size 8 Sale Shoes *

Size 8 C

Oxfords
BERKELEY DARK OAK 82

Size 8 D

Oxfords
FAWSLEY BURNT PINE 606
RUSSELL BURGUNDY 82
BERKELEY BLACK 202
CADOGAN BLACK 202

Monkstraps
TROON BLACK 202

Casuals
WALTON BLACK 184

Size 8 E

Oxfords
TELFORD CHESTNUT 82
NEWBURY BLACK 606
ISHAM BURNT PINE 202
CANTERBURY BLACK 202
MALVERN MINK SUEDE 202
ANDREW COFFEE SUEDE 82
CHELSEA CHESTNUT 202

Derbys
MOLTON MINK SUEDE 808
MOLTON BLACK 808
MOLTON DARK OAK 808
ELMSLEY BLACK 606

Monks
FALMOUTH DAMSON ANILINE 202

Casuals
WIGMORE CHESTNUT 606
BUXTON DARK OAK/BIRCH 61 (UNLINED)
SLOANE OLIVE 65

Boots
BANBURY CHESTNUT 202 DAINITE RUBBER SOLE (£380.00 TAX-FREE)
BANBURY BLACK SUEDE 888

Size 8 F

Oxfords
CARNEGIE BLACK 888
ISHAM BURNT PINE 202
CANTERBURY BLACK 202
CANTERBURY BLACK 888
BERKELEY BLACK 888 THAMES RUBBER SOLE
NEWBURY BLACK 606
CANTERBURY CHESTNUT 82
CHELSEA CHESTNUT 202

Derbys
ELMSLEY BURNT PINE 606 (Ridgeway rubber sole)
ELMSLEY BLACK 606
CARDIFF CHESTNUT 202 DAINITE RUBBER SOLE

Casuals
BELGRAVIA MINK SUEDE 184

Boots
BANBURY ALMOND COUNTRY CALF 202 DAINITE RUBBER SOLE (324.00 TAX-FREE)

PLEASE SEE LIST OF SALE SHOES. ALL SHOES ARE £307.00 TAX-FREE UNLESS MARKED OTHERWISE, PLUS SHIPPING

*Size 8 ½ Sale Shoes*

8 ½ A

ATTLEE BLACK 202

8 ½ C

BELGRAVIA CHESTNUT 184

Size 8 ½ D

Oxfords
RUSSELL BURGUNDY 82
SOUTHWOLD BLACK 888

Casuals
TOWNSEND BLACK 184
TROON BLACK 202
PICCADILLY CHESTNUT 184

Size 8 ½ E

Oxfords
CANTERBURY BLACK 202
CANTERBURY NAVY AND WHITE CALF 808

Derbys
SANDRINGHAM COGNAC SUEDE 202
DOVER BLACK COUNTRY CALF 202 DAINITE SOLE (£310 tax-free)
CARDIFF CHESTNUT 606

Monks
FALMOUTH DAMSON ANILINE 202
TROON CHESTNUT 202

Casuals
WIGMORE CHESTNUT 606
SLOANE OLIVE CALF 65
RINGWOOD MINK SUEDE THAMES RUBBER SOLE

Boots
BANBURY CHESTNUT 202 DAINITE RUBBER SOLE (£324.00 TAX-FREE)

Size 8 ½ F

Oxfords
CANTERBURY BLACK 888
ISHAM BURNT PINE 202
NEWBURY BLACK 606
SOUTHWOLD COFFEE SUEDE 82
BERKELEY BLACK 888 THAMES RUBBER SOLE
HYTHE BURNT PINE 606 
CANTERBURY BLACK 202
CHELSEA DARK OAK 888
BERKELEY MOCHA SUEDE 202

Derbys
ELMSLEY BLACK 606
ELMSLEY BURNT PINE 606 RIDGEWAY RUBBER SOLE 
ELMSLEY BLACK COUNTRY CALF 606 RIDGEWAY RUBBER SOLE

Monkstraps
FALMOUTH BLACK 202 (FUDGE WELT)
FALMOUTH DARK OAK 606 (FUDGE WELT)

*Size 9 Sale Shoes*

9 B

BERKELEY BLACK 606

9 D

Oxfords
GLADSTONE BURGUNDY 888
FAWSLEY BLACK 888
RUSSELL BURGUNDY 82
CADOGAN CHESTNUT 82
BERKELEY BLACK 202
CADOGAN CHESTNUT 202

Derbys
ELMSLEY WALNUT COUNTRY CALF 202 (SINGLE LEATHER SOLE)

Casuals
TOWNSEND BLACK 184
MONTPELLIER CHESTNUT 184 x 2
WINCHELSEA DARK OAK 65
PICCADILLY CHESTNUT 184

Size 9 E

Oxfords
BEAULIEU BLACK 606
CANTERBURY BLACK 202
CANTERBURY BLACK 888
INVERNESS BURGUNDY 888
ISHAM BURNT PINE 202
NEWBURY BLACK 606
BERKELEY BLACK 888 THAMES RUBBER SOLE
MALVERN III CHESTNUT/BEIGE TWILL 888
CADOGAN CHESTNUT 202

Derbys
PERTH DARK OAK 606 x 2 £324.00 TAX-FREE
MOLTON BLACK 808
MOLTON CHESTNUT 888
MOLTON DARK OAK 808
ELMSLEY BLACK 606
ELMSLEY BLACK COUNTRY CALF 606 RIDGEWAY RUBBER SOLE
YORK BLACK 202

Casuals
SLOANE OLIVE GREEN 65
KIBWORTH BLACK 808
RINGWOOD MINK SUEDE 888 THAMES RUBBER SOLE

Monks
ASHBY DARK OAK 606 £324.00 TAX-FREE
TROON CHESTNUT 202

Boots
BANBURY CHESTNUT 202 x 2 DAINITE RUBBER SOLE £324.00 TAX-FREE

Size 9 F

Oxfords
CANTERBURY BLACK 888
ISHAM BURNT PINE 202
CANTERBURY BLACK 202
SOUTHWOLD COFFEE 82
NEWBURY BLACK 606

Derbys
DOVER DARK OAK 202 £324.00 TAX-FREE
ELMSLEY BLACK 606
YARDLEY EDWARDIAN 606 £324.00 TAX-FREE

Monks
WELLAND BLACK 808
YARDLEY EDWARDIAN 606

Casuals
BAMFORD BLACK 184
MONTPELLIER DARK OAK 184
KIBWORTH DARK OAK 82


----------



## Rossini

*Size 9.5 Sale Shoes*

Here is the 9.5 list:

Size 9 ½ Sale Shoes

Size 9 ½ D

Derbys
ECTON EDWARDIAN 888

Casuals
MONTPELLIER BLACK 184 
MONTPELLIER CHESTNUT 184 x 2

Size 9 ½ E

Oxfords
RYE BURNT PINE 202 x 2
CANTERBURY BLACK 202 
ISHAM BURNT PINE 202

Derbys
PERTH DARK OAK 606 
CARDIFF CHESTNUT 202 DAINITE RUBBER SOLE
MOLTON BLACK 808
MOLTON DARK OAK 808
MOLTON CHESTNUT 888
MOLTON MINK SUEDE 808
ELMSLEY BLACK 606

Monks
WELLAND BLACK 808
TROON CHESTNUT 202

Casuals
RINGWOOD MINK SUEDE 888 THAMES
KIBWORTH DARK OAK 82
NEWLYN BLACK 101
WIGMORE CHESTNUT 606
TOWNSEND BURGUNDY/BEIGE TWILL 61
BELGRAVIA CHESTNUT 184
MONTPELLIER BURGUNDY 184

Boots
BANBURY WALNUT COUNTRY CALF 202 DAINITE RUBBER SOLE £324.00 TAX-FREE

Size 9 ½ F

Oxfords
SOUTHWOLD COFFEE SUEDE 82
CANTERBURY BLACK 202
BERKELEY BLACK 888 THAMES RUBBER SOLE
CANTERBURY BLACK 888 
Derbys
YORK BLACK 202
MOLTON BLACK 888
WALPOLE BLACK 888
ELMSLEY BLACK 606
ECTON REDWOOD 888 (£324.00 TAX-FREE)

Monkstraps
WALPOLE BLACK 888
WELLAND BLACK 808
FALMOUTH BLACK 202 FUDGE WELT

Casuals
BAMFORD BLACK 184


----------



## medwards

*Size 10 & 10.5 Sale Shoes*

*Size 10 Sale Shoes*

Size 10B

Oxfords
SOUTHWOLD BURGUNDY 202

Size 10 C

Casuals
BELGRAVIA CHESTNUT 184

Size 10 D

Oxfords
CHELSEA BLACK 202 x 2

Size 10 E

Oxfords
BERKELEY BLACK 888 THAMES RUBBER SOLE
SOUTHWOLD COFFEE SUEDE 82
NEWBURY BLACK 606
MALVERN MINK SUEDE 202
ISHAM BURNT PINE 202
LICHFIELD BURNT PINE 82
CANTERBURY BLACK 202
CANTERBURY BLACK 888
BEAULIEU BLACK 606
INVERNESS BURGUNDY 888

Derbys
YORK BLACK 202
MOLTON DARK OAK 808
MOLTON BLACK 808
MOLTON MINK SUEDE 808
ELMSLEY BLACK 606

Monkstraps
TROON CHESTNUT 202
OUNDLE BURNT PINE 82

Casuals
BAMFORD BLACK 184
SLOANE CHESTNUT 65
WIGMORE CHESTNUT 606
TOWNSEND BURNT PINE 65
MONTPELLIER BURGUNDY 184

Size 10 F

Oxfords
SOUTHWOLD COFFEE SUEDE 82
NEWBURY BLACK 606
BERKELEY BLACK THAMES RUBBER SOLE
HYTHE BURNT PINE 888
CANTERBURY BLACK 888
CANTERBURY BLACK 202
BEAULIEU BLACK 606

Derbys
ELMSLEY BLACK 606
CARDIFF CHESTNUT 202 DAINITE RUBBER SOLE
PERTH DARK OAK 606 (£324.00 TAX-FREE)

Monkstraps
FALMOUTH DARK OAK 606 FUDGE WELT
FALMOUTH BLACK 202 FUDGE WELT

Size 10G

Derbys

*Size 10 ½ Sale Shoes*

Size 10 ½ C

Casuals
BELGRAVIA CHESTNUT 184

Size 10 ½ D

Oxfords
ISHAM BLACK 202

Size 10 ½ E

Oxfords
LADBROKE I BLACK 888
ISHAM BURNT PINE 202
RYE BURNT PINE 202
NEWBURY BLACK 606
BERKELEY BLACK 888 THAMES RUBBER SOLE
SOUTHWOLD COFFEE SUEDE 82
CANTERBURY BLACK 202
MALVERN BLACK 202

Derbys
YORK BLACK 202
CARDIFF BLACK WILLOW GRAIN 202
MOLTON MINK SUEDE 808
MOLTON BLACK 808
CARDIFF CHESTNUT DAINITE RUBBER SOLE
ELMSLEY BLACK 606
HOLBORN BLACK 606
ELMSLEY WALNUT COUNTRY CALF 82

Monks
WELLAND BLACK 808
TROON CHESTNUT 202

Casuals
RINGWOOD MINK SUEDE 888 THAMES RUBBER SOLE
BELGRAVIA FOX SUEDE 184

Boots
BANBURY CHESTNUT 202 DAINITE RUBBER SOLE (£324 TAX-FREE)

Size 10 ½ F

Oxfords
CANTERBURY BLACK 202 x 2
CANTERBURY BLACK 888
SOUTHWOLD COFFEE SUEDE 82
BEAULIEU BLACK 606
NEWBURY BLACK 606
BERKELEY BLACK 888 THAMES RUBBER HEEL

Derbys
CARDIFF CHESTNUT 202 DAINITE RUBBER SOLE
ELMSLEY BLACK 606
YORK BLACK 202

Monks
WELLAND BLACK 808
WALPOLE BLACK 888
DUNDEE ROSEWOOD COUNTRY CALF 202


----------



## Leather man

Is it just me or is the sale list lame? Very very little in my size - 11F - the guys over on Style Forum are not impressed either! Seems like you've got to be size 8 or 9 ! 

The general consensus over there seems to be that the number of shoes in the sale are about half the number on offer at New Year! 

Is the summer sale always lamer than the winter sale?

This is a bit surprising with the economy taking a nose dive - you'd think they'd be trying to up their sales and "sale time" is a good chance to do this. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## Tonyp

The sale is pretty sad. In 10 1/2 E which is a 11 D US. Most of the shoes are black. I don't find much variety and most lasts are 202. I' like a 888 or 82 last. I was hoping for a nice loafer in burnt pine or chestnut but no such luck.


----------



## michael69

*Just been.......*


----------



## Leather man

Sob! They're beautiful! Nothing so nice in size 11 I am afraid - at least not 11F!


----------



## Leather man

I've just snagged Elmsley 606 last burnt pine with a medway sole and storm welt. I haven't got an Edward Green wet weather shoe so I am quite pleased.

I also had a thought - although is appears to be reduced from £510 to £360 in fact I would need to special order this shoe and so the real reduction to me is from £605 to £360 - now that makes my nerves feel better!!


----------



## medwards

*Size 11 Sale Shoes*

PLEASE SEE LIST OF SALE SHOES. ALL SHOES ARE £307.00 TAX-FREE UNLESS MARKED OTHERWISE, PLUS SHIPPING.

*SALE SHOES SIZE 11*

11C

Casuals
BELGRAVIA CHESTNUT 184

Monks
WALPOLE BLACK 202

11D

Oxfords
CHURCHILL BLACK 82
FAWSLEY BURNT PINE 606
CHELSEA BLACK 202

Derbys
ELMSLEY BLACK 202 x 2

Monks
TROON BLACK 202

Casuals
TOWNSEND BLACK 184

11E

Oxfords
CARNEGIE BLACK 888
RYE BURNT PINE 202
MALVERN MINK SUEDE 202
SOUTHWOLD COFFEE SUEDE 82
ISHAM BURNT PINE 202
CANTERBURY BLACK 888
NEWBURY BLACK 606

Derbys
YORK BLACK 202
HOLBORN DARK OAK 606
DOVER BLACK COUNTRY CALF DAINITE RUBBER SOLE (£324 TAX-FREE)
HOLBORN BLACK 606
CARDIFF CHESTNUT 202 DAINITE RUBBER SOLE
ELMSLEY BLACK 606
MOLTON DARK OAK 808
MOLTON MINK SUEDE 808
MOLTON BLACK 808

Monks
WELLAND BLACK 808
TROON CHESTNUT 202

Casuals
HARROW CHESTNUT 61
RINGWOOD MINK SUEDE 888 THAMES RUBBER SOLE
WIGMORE CHESTNUT 606

Boots
BANBURY WALNUT COUNTRY CALF 606 DAINITE SOLE (£324 tax-free)

11F

Oxfords
BERKELEY BLACK 888 THAMES RUBBER SOLE
NEWBURY BLACK 606
ISHAM BURNT PINE 202
RUSSELL BURGUNDY 82
CANTERBURY BLACK 888

Derbys
ELMSLEY BURNT PINE 606 (Ridgeway rubber sole)
ELMSLEY BLACK 606 
CARDIFF CHESTNUT 202 DAINITE RUBBER SOLE
YORK BLACK 202

Casuals
BAMFORD BLACK 184
TOWNSEND BLACK 184


----------



## medwards

Leather man said:


> Is it just me or is the sale list lame? Very very little in my size - 11F - the guys over on Style Forum are not impressed either! Seems like you've got to be size 8 or 9 !
> 
> The general consensus over there seems to be that the number of shoes in the sale are about half the number on offer at New Year!
> 
> Is the summer sale always lamer than the winter sale?
> 
> This is a bit surprising with the economy taking a nose dive - you'd think they'd be trying to up their sales and "sale time" is a good chance to do this. Maybe I'm wrong?


The amount of items does differ from sale to sale. I would guess that one's assessment of the offerings would depend on what is available in your size and to your liking.


----------



## Leather man

medwards said:


> The amount of items does differ from sale to sale. I would guess that one's assessment of the offerings would depend on what is available in your size and to your liking.


Indeed! However they should know what I want and read my mind then put in the sale precisely the models I hunger for :icon_smile_big:


----------

